# Switching from gravel to sand?



## JPA (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wondering a few things. I will be switching over to sand this week. From what I have read, 1-1.5 inch deep is good for my sand bed? Wanted to see if that was ok? Also, I am probably going to be using Caribsea eco complete cichlid sand and I am trying to find the best deal online for it. any thoughts?


----------



## JPA (Apr 28, 2010)

any suggestions? I watch to switch over to sand without spending a fortune, and also trying to find a color that compliments the fish? I have a black background, and mostly dark rock.


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

As to the 1"-1.5", yes that's about right. If you get too much, you can get anaerobic gas build-up (read: bad) pretty easily, so you have to stir it every month or so. You still want to stir it every six weeks or so just to make sure, even with the 1.5" thickness.

As to what to use, most of my options are expensive. I recommend either pool filter sand or 3M Colorquartz, which has been apparently (I haven't tried it yet) replaced by Spectraquartz. Not exactly cheap anymore since it's about twice what Colorquartz used to be.


----------



## JPA (Apr 28, 2010)

How much sand should I need for a 55 gallon? I was hoping to get away with two 20# bags.?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

50 lb bag of PFS, or #20 blasting sand in black or silica will do the job for around $10.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

try 2 bags it shoud be fine and if ya want more get it.
pool filter sand is a cheaper option also that some people use.


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

40# will be about the minimum you can use to get full coverage for a 55 gallon, but it should work just fine.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking at this too. I found some pool filter sand at my local pool supply store. It's 20-grit (?). $10 for a 50 lb bag. For a 90g tank I'd probably need between 1 and 2 bags.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Pool filter sand should be #20 grit as that is the manufacturers spec.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I used Estes "reef sand"... It's just inert stuff, so it's not going to mess with the chemistry. It's also ridiculously clean: A couple quick rinses in the sink, and it's ready to go in. You do pay for it, though: about $1/lb. I did the pool sand route once.... not again. Took forever and a half to get it clean... and this was in early April and the outside tap water was still icy cold, so it was not a pleasant experience.

The African tank has a mixture of 1:10 black to white sand. Looks great! Plus, it made the wife happy (bonus!). A couple TBS's of black to 5lbs of beige sand is what I'm using in the Texas cichlid tank.

I don't think you need as much sand as everyone claims. Surprisingly, 30-35lbs. covers the 75 gallon just fine. Despite big diggers, I'm not seeing any glass on the bottom, and there are fairly big piles up against the sides of the tank from our guys moving sand from one place to the other.

-Ryan


----------

